# More Pigeon Questions



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi There - I was wondering if there is a website or link or thread that gives the stages of a pigeon's growth; i.e., when do they stand up and walk around, fly, eat on their own, etc? We have been allowing Baby and Angel quite a bit of privacy with their new little Gemini. I think Gemini hatched about 13 June and we have only seen him/her twice. We peeked at about two days to see a smaller than tiny baby and then about five days ago (12 days old) and were totally shocked to see the size of this kid. We've never seen baby pigeons before and had no clue they grew so fast. I wonder if we should be checking for splayed legs or anything? Is there a link that explains the stages all in one place?

Also in cleaning the other day, I accidentally dropped a little clod of dirt in Baby and Angel's screened in porch. They were on it like a shot and ate it! This tells me they need something from me that they are not getting?? Any ideas? I have gone so far as to go to the gutter in front of our house and scoop some of the small rocks up and put in for them which they seem to be eating. I really hesitate to do that because of course people are putting fertilizers and pesticides on their lawns and then I'm sure the water coming down the gutter has some residue. Gee I sure hope not. Baby was out eating in that gutter before he ever became "our Baby" and that is why I even thought of it. They have oyster shell grit (not interested at all) and the red/purple grit available at all times?? Any ideas?

Thanks! Tanya


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link of baby pigeons pictures at different ages from day 1 on.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Yep, they should have the red pigeon grit available at all times, and some oyster picking cake is also beneficial.

Pigeons do like to pick in the dirt, but you are right about the pesticide spray and all.

A nice piece of turned up sod might provide some fun as well as needed minerals and microminerals, however, it must be pesticide free. They love African Marigolds and will even eat tulips down to the ground I have read.

You can give them a few fresh washed leaves of spinach, curly kale, endive for added fun and nutrition, but just a little. It is very entertaining to watch them picking and thrashing leaves and throwing them across the aviary.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

babyangelwings said:


> I wonder if we should be checking for splayed legs or anything?
> 
> Tanya


If this is a single baby I would definately check for splayed legs just in case. Also, we give our birds a Pik Pot that we get from Seigels. They love it. Here's the link. Just scroll down to Natural Pik Pot or the next one, Natural Pik Stone. I buy the ones in the pot once in a while just to get the little pots because we use those alot. But if I don't need any pots, I get the other one. 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-natural.html


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks you guys! Awesome pictures Treesa. We looked at Gemini again today after I posted my message. He looks very normal compared to the pictures. Whew! I do think we have a black pigeon. I notice the baby in the pictures is dark but with hints of gray early on. Gemini has a few hints of white but mostly is black. Baby is red and white and Angel is pale gray with black bars and beautiful emerald/violet neck so we're surprised Gemini turned out black. I do wish we had a way to post pictures so you experts could tell me what kind of pigeons are staying at our house!! LOL

About the splayed legs. It looks like they can kind of stand about Day 23? Remember I warned you guys I am a basket case about everything. My husband has told me that no way in the world will we treat this baby for splayed legs unless and until he actually has such a problem. Do you see what I'm saying? I will worry myself sick even though there is no evidence of any such problem and drive my husband crazy. Just in case, what would I be looking for and when? Day 23ish?

Treesa your post explains something for me. When Baby was living on our roof and we had no idea if he was a he or a she - I had some potted tulips that he got in to and picked out and threw around. I thought - Oh this is a female bird and it's trying to make a nest in my flower pots when now I know he wanted to eat the tulips!

Can't wait to give them spinach and kale. In some of your prior posts you mention you give your pijs peanuts. What kind of peanuts? No salt I presume? And I guess I mistook oyster picking cake with oyster shell grit. No wonder they never touch the stuff. I'll have to see what Petsmart has. Would they have some of the things you suggested Renee or would it just be Siegels? Thanks so much you guys!

Oh, guess what was in the basket with Gemini? Two surprise new eggs. Here I thought Angel's body was getting a bit of a rest. I know Angel and Baby haven't been sitting these eggs cause they have been very busy out in their porch for days so??? Wonder what little Gemini thought he was supposed to do with two eggs in his basket?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, I wouldn't worry about the splay legs. He'll probably be just fine. When the babies get a few weeks old they crawl wherever they want to go and the walking will begin before you know it. Babies do rest frequently - you may see Gemini moving around and then just plop down for a rest. As they mature they'll walk around more. Ours have always looked like they're crouching a little before they truly start walking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

babyangelwings said:


> In some of your prior posts you mention you give your pijs peanuts. What kind of peanuts? No salt I presume?



They like the small Spanish peanuts, and they must be RAW and UNSALTED.

I usually cut them up and make them smaller bite size, because they will ove rindulge and swallow them whole if I let them.  They only get a little bit of peanuts once in a while.


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks so much you ladies for all the valuable information. I did check with Petsmart and NO they do not have Pick Pots or Oyster Pick Cake?? Gee! I do have a Global Catalog (but no Siegel yet) and thanks to your suggestions, I have ordered some of these (Pick Pots and Pick Stone with Oystershell). I also ordered some nesting pads because it said it helps single babies not to develop spraddle legs as they can dig their nails into the pads. Thanks Maggie for anticipating my next nervous breakdown and putting my mind at rest. I would have really panicked if I saw the baby crawling and then plopping down for rests! Would have been sure something was wrong. Now I won't worry so much. Thanks again so much and hope all is well with all your little darlings! Tanya


----------

